# Sore throat advice...



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

We had yet another health scare with Denali yesterday. We were at the local pet store where she was graduating puppy kindergarten and they had given her a kong filled with goodies as a reward. There happened to be a large piece of milk bone in there which she tried to swallow hole and it got stuck in her throat. Needless to say this was not the first time we have seen her choking (the first time my fiance reached in the back of her throat & pulled out a piece of bone). I grabbed her and could actually feel the biscuit in her throat (feeling from the outside), however I could not reach it the first time I shoved my finger down her throat. Since I couldn't reach the bone, I decided to gag her with my finger shoved as far down as I could get it and it worked, the bone came up (along with a few other things). She seemed to be fine afterwards and we were able to get her to drink some water. 

This morning, she ate her breakfast very slowly (not normal) which leads us to believe she has a sore throat. I'm thinking it's either from the actual biscuit or my fingernail scratched her throat, maybe both. My question is this, would anyone recommend I go out and get her some soft food (not a staple in her diet) for a few days or just soften up her regular food more with warm water? Also, is peanut butter still ok? I was planning on filling a kong up with it later when I have to leave her for a while but now am wondering if it's such a good idea. I don't want to mess too much with her food but want her little throat to heal. Any advice would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

BTW, here's a graduation picture (which was almost impossible to capture)!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Never had to do the same but I think you can just use warm water on her kibble 5-10 minutes prior to her feeding and that would do. Even if she doesn't eat that much for a day or two she will be fine and her throat can heal.
Let us know how she's getting on!


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

OK thanks I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Well I wish I could report good news but my little pup had some sort of allergic reaction a couple days ago, complete with rash in the ears, bumpy bridge of nose, throwing up and not eating. She is now on 3 meds (including benadryl) and was given a shot of hydration under the skin (didn't know this was possible). 

Luckily she is starting to feel a little better today though and shredded a couple tissues while I was on the phone with the vet this morning (at least her playfulness is coming back). I am going to boil up some chicken for her since she is still having trouble eating her normal food. 

Wish I knew what she is allergic to, my poor girl!! Never thought I would be wishing for the zoomies but I will feel much better when they are back! :-\


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Aw, poor thing. Sorry to hear. I'm sure she'll be back to her old self in no time, but it's awful when they're suck  

PS - It is pretty wild how they inject the fluid under the skin giving them that "hunchback" look until it absorbs.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh no! So it wasn't a sore throat?! :-\

I hope she gets better in no time! 

Elza's been having some rash on her chest, belly and neck recently and I have no idea what's causing it either. 
For now I'm doing elimination of certain things. Gave her piriton for 8 days and the rash has gone but she still seems itchy... I think all you can do is start with one thing at a time for 3-4 weeks don't give it to her or don't use whatever you chose and if she's fine then you've found it. 
But if course it could be just a one off thing. She might have eaten stg on a walk and got this bad reaction. 

Get well soon Denali! :-*


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks! She has been pepping up and is eating better now. She did some sun bathing on the front step which is a big improvement from yesterday's all day nap! She's also getting very playful and showing some energy but I am still hesitant to even walk her. Definitely a process and hopefully I can start narrowing some things down as well (as far as treats, etc). and getting to the bottom of what is not agreeing with her. Although I really hope whatever it was is not in the regular rotation because I don't want her (or us) going through that again!

And yes Flynnandluna's mom, the fluid "hunchback" was a sight! So strange! 

I hope Elza is better soon too!


----------

